
Twitch unleashes scorched-earth attack to unveil malicious spambot creator - uncoder0
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/04/twitch-unleashes-scorched-earth-attack-to-unveil-malicious-spambot-creator/?comments=1
======
YCode
Between the alt_uscis Twitter suit and recent changes in ISP legislation it
seems like there are going to be more and more of these "give up the anon!"
pushes.

What a great time to be a VPN service.

